# Pork Temp Chart



## motochef (Jun 19, 2011)

It may have been posted before but here is a PDF on pork cuts and temps,

Happy cooking! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.porkbeinspired.com/resources/images/2924.pdf


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting Motochef...


----------

